

Portal 2 LEGO set enters final review stage - Sukotto
http://lego.cuusoo.com/ideas/view/18258

======
Sukotto
In case you were wondering. LEGO Cuusoo is an official LEGO design incubator.
Members can post an idea for a set. If at least 10,000 other members support
the idea, then LEGO evaluates the idea against a set of metrics (playability,
cost, branding, etc). If it passes that final evaluation, then LEGO will start
selling the set as part of their official line.

(The person or group that made the initial submission then get a 1% royalty of
net sales)

<http://lego.wikia.com/wiki/CUUSOO>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lego_Cuusoo>

<http://lego.cuusoo.com/guidelines>

[I'm not connected to the groups submitting the Portal sets... I just happen
to really like both LEGO and Portal]

------
prezjordan
I'm in the love with the first couple images, but not this [0] one. Why would
they make it so tiny like that? Reminds me of what they did with the Minecraft
lego set [1].

[0]:
[http://cuusoo.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/9cc0d/c0a44/45a9b/7...](http://cuusoo.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/9cc0d/c0a44/45a9b/767a3/4dddd/fb6b7/6f262/cce50/thumb640x360.jpg)

[1]: <http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Minecraft-21102>

~~~
smackfu
The two biggest factors in LEGO set price are licensing costs and piece count.
That's why official sets tend to be simpler than fan sets. When they do make
complicated and large builds, they tend to be expensive, like $100 for the
Sopwith Camel.

------
jrmg
Can someone explain what the relationship is between Lego, CUSOO, and the
rights holders of the properties that the sets on lego.cuusoo.com are being
designed around?

~~~
smackfu
CUUSOO is part of LEGO. After a CUUSOO project reaches 10k supporters, it goes
through a review by LEGO corporate which includes stuff like Brand Fit
Analysis (too violent?) and Business Case Development (will this actually
sell?) and License Agreements (can we license this?). If it passes that, then
it gets a model designed by a LEGO designer which is not necessarily the same
as the submitted idea.

[http://legocuusoo.posterous.com/the-quarterly-lego-review-
ho...](http://legocuusoo.posterous.com/the-quarterly-lego-review-how-does-it-
work)

~~~
tieno
That is not quite right. Cuusoo is a Japanese company and independent from
Lego. (In the beginning Lego Cuusoo also launched only in Japan – but it blew
up internationally.) They offer their “social creation platform” (also called
Cuusoo) to customers – of which Lego is now most certainly their biggest and
most prominent one. I’m unsure of the exact relationship, but I think it’s
fair to say that Cuusoo is a SaaS business.

Cuusoo seems to host the platform and I assume (but don’t know) that they take
care of all technical issues, Lego seems to take care of the review process.
So Lego Cuusoo is basically the Cuusoo installation run by Lego.

You are completely correct about the review process, though (basically
everything you wrote after the first sentence).

~~~
smackfu
Wow, I had no idea. I knew it was originally Japanese since the first two
projects were very Japanese, but not about the separate company. Shoulda done
my research.

------
tibbon
Like Lego Star Wars and Lego LOTR, I'd actually enjoy to see a lighthearted,
Lego Portal game.

------
picklefish
If this goes through I await the inevitable set of blue/red TF2 class
minifigs!

